# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Grandes Ilusiones

## reyman

Hola, estoy interesado en poder conseguir planos de algunas grandes ilusiones con el fin de podermelas construir yo mismo. He buscado por la red pero ha sido infructuoso. Si alguien me puede ayudar, muchísimas mágicas gracias. :(  :(

----------


## ignoto

Solamente tienes que ponerte en contacto con alguna tienda de magia.
Ellos te los venderán sin problemas.
Si lo que quieres es algo gratis, pues tendrás que mirar el Tarbell y echarle algo de imaginación.

----------


## reyman

Gracias Ignoto.
Pero... si por ejemplo le pido a Magicus los planos de la origami, ¿me los venderán?, ¿habrá mucha diferencia entre ewl precio de los planos y la compra del aparato?
Como nunca he visto que los vendan, porque el único libro que tengo de GI es el Florensa, Lecciones de Ilusionismo, no me acuerdo qué numero. De todas formas, si alguien se entera, que me lo haga llegar, a ser posible en castellano, ya que el tema de los textos en inglés es que hay ciertos detalles que me pueden ser dudosos y, sobre todo, las medidas que te las mandan en pulgadas.

----------


## hechicero

Hola Reyman
En tu mensaje anterior mencionas los planos de la "origami". En concreto esta ilusión es una exclusiva de Jim Steinmeyer y no existe ningún plano a la venta que haya sido aprobado por su autor. Cualquier plano que te puedan vender por ahí de la origami es ilegal. Steinmeyer no acepta que se le paguen los derechos de la ilusión a él y te la construya cualquier otro fabricante. La única opción de conseguir una origami legal es comprarsela a John Gaughan o Wellington en Estados Unidos. Como te digo todas las demás versiones son "piratas" (la de magicus también es pirata  :Wink:  )
Yo no estoy para nada de acuerdo con esta política de los royalties, porque me parece bien que el inventor tenga que cobrar por su idea, pero se debería dejar libertad al cliente para que el aparato se lo construya quien quiera y no imponer un determinado constructor (que construye muy bien, pero que es cariiiiisimo). 
Pues así es como están las cosas Reyman, yo no estoy de acuerdo con ello, pero es así como es :?

----------


## hechicero

Sin ánimo de polemizar  :Wink:  
Cualquier origami que no haya sido vendida por Wellinton o Gaughan es pirata porque así lo ha decidido su creador Jim Steinmeyer. A mí no me parece bien esta postura pero esa ha sido la decisión de Steinmeyer. Nadie más en el mundo tiene autorización del autor para vender esta ilusión y durante varios años la origami ha estado en la lista de precios de Magicus...y de muchas otras tiendas del mundo sin autorización de Steinmeyer... si la venden ahora o ya no la venden, tienes razón Armand, no lo sé

----------


## ignoto

¿Tiene que ser un Origami?
Vale que todo el mundo ha visto chiquicientas veces una zig-zag pero a mi me sigue gustando.
Y si tienes una partenaire, la metamorfosis es una caña y bien fácil de hacer.

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Hola,

No tengo ni idea sobre lo que es una Origami, pero si que se algo sobre derechos de propiedad industrial, asi que os comento algo sobre el tema mencionado de las posibles versiones "pirata" comercializadas en algunos sitios, que habeis comentado...

El tal Jim Steinmeyer (al que conozco aun menos que a la Origami  :? ) puede haber inventado la Origami y tener los derechos en exclusiva y decidir que persona/s o empresa/s estan autorizadas para fabricarla. Hasta ahi de acuerdo.....PERO esos derechos exlcusivos son tales SOLO para los paises en los que el inventor haya pagado los canones o tasas apropriadas.

Resumiendo, no creo que Steinmeyer haya pagado las tasas (de patente, supongo) para TODOS los paises del mundo. Pues bien, donde las haya pagado (USA al menos, supongo) el tiene la explotacion unica y decide quien y como lo fabrica. En los demas paises donde no haya pagado, la tal Origami es de "dominio publico", es decir cada uno que quiera puede fabricarse y/o vender una Origami - solo dentro de esos paises, se entiende -, no hay pirateria ninguna, simplemente nadie puede tener derechos en exclusiva.


Y despues de esta charla que os he dado, por curiosidad, que alguien me explique que es una Origami!!

Saludos,

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Hola de nuevo,

La curiosidad me ha podido...

Hay una patente americana (no. US5291297, publicada en 1994) que es de un tal Jim Steinmeyer y que no si es el tema de la Origami del que hablais. Os paso copia del titulo y resumen de la patente, y vosotros sabreis:

Ti: Optical illusion creating device - has scrim panel provided with     depictive material on rear surface and including multiple perforations 

Resumen: A sheet of glass has front and rear faces disposed between  
        front and rear parts of a housing, and the front face has a reflective  
        coating. An imaging generator is disposed within the rear part of the  
        housing for generating and projecting an image towards the rear face  
        of the sheet of glass.  
      - A scrim is disposed between the viewers and the front part of the  
        housing, and normally appears opaque to the viewers, but permitting  
        the viewers to see into the front part of the housing when the latter  
        is illuminated. The scrim comprises a panel having front and rear  
        surfaces, the latter having depictive material. Upon illumination of  
        the front part of the housing the depictive material on the panel is  
        viewed by the viewers looking toward the appts.  
      - USE/ADVANTAGE - For creating illusion for viewers looking toward  
        appts. without need to dictate position of audience. Viewing angles do  
        not dictate audience position. 


No se si esto es la Origami o no (!). En cualquier caso, los derechos de la patente solo cubren los USA (y eso en el caso de que el inventor siga pagando religiosamente las tasas)

En caso de que quisierais conseguir el texto integro de esta patente, podeis contactar con la Oficina Española de Patentes y Marcas (el telefono no lo se, pero la web creo que es www.oepm.es)

Ciao,

----------


## Mariano Sosa

En magia, esta el tema  legal ( registro de patentes ) y el tema moral. El tema legal no sirva para nada, ya que es una industria pequeña y no hay ni un sólo caso en que los autores de un juego dispongan de los recursos o les sea rentable hacerle un juicio a alguien por piratería. 

Luego esta el tema moral, para mi este es el que importa. Si el juego original es de un determinado autor, realmente queda en manos de las tiendas o individuos decidir piratearlo o no, y por supuesto el que tiene la última palabra en este tema es el que compra.

Si no, imaginate que tu creas un efecto y tuvieras que ir país por país registrando patentes, ¿sería rídiculo verdad? De esta manera nadie se molestaría en crear efectos nuevos ya que sería una perdida de tiempo y dinero,  cualquiera tendría el derecho de piratear tu trabajo.

Un saludo

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Mas o menos estoy de acuerdo contigo Mariano, esta la cuestion moral y la cuestion legal. 
Yo simplemente he intentado aclarar esto ultimo, la cuestion legal, porque en algunos de estos mails se ha hablado de "pirateria" y eso normalmente es entendido como algun tipo de actividad ilegal. Asi que simplemente queria aclarar que si un tio patenta algo exclusivamente en el mercado americano, cualquier otra persona en otro pais esta en su derecho de fabricar, presentar al publico o vender lo mismo, siempre y cuando sea fuera de USA.

En cuanto a la cuestion moral de copiar algo que otros ya han hecho en otro pais evidentemente ya es mas discutible. Lo mas honesto quiza seria que cada mago profesional se abasteciera unicamente de tecnicas y efectos creados por el mismo. Pero la realidad, imagino, debe ser que la mayor parte de los magos se nutren, al menos en parte, de tecnicas y efectos inventados por otros y, en tanto que ello no implique plagiar descaradamente a otro mago, esto se acepta como bueno, no??

Bueno, pues quiza el que un mago español copie y se fabrique una maquina patentada en USA y con ella se prepare una presentacion, unos efectos, o un show un poco diferente o personalizado, a lo mejor eso es no solo legal sino tambien moralmente aceptable, no??

En fin termino la charla, la cuestion legal creo que esta clara, la moral evidentemente es mucho mas subjetiva y discutible....

Saludos,

----------


## Mariano Sosa

> Pero la realidad, imagino, debe ser que la mayor parte de los magos se nutren, al menos en parte, de tecnicas y efectos inventados por otros y, en tanto que ello no implique plagiar descaradamente a otro mago, esto se acepta como bueno, no??
> 
> Bueno, pues quiza el que un mago español copie y se fabrique una maquina patentada en USA y con ella se prepare una presentacion, unos efectos, o un show un poco diferente o personalizado, a lo mejor eso es no solo legal sino tambien moralmente aceptable, no??
> 
> Saludos,


Lo que tu planteas es dicutible efectivamente (por ejemplo en música si tu coges una canción y la ejem "adaptas" cambiandole dos notas es evidente que esta mal, en cambio en magia no se porque la gente no se da cuenta de esto).

Hasta aquí hablamos de un individuo que plagia un efecto, pero en el tema se esta hablando de tiendas que supuestamente lucran revendiendo efectos que copian o piratean, lo cual es un asunto totalmente diferente.

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

No quiero parecer un "purista" sobre este tema, pero yo creo que si se quiere ser justos, la palabra piratear o pirateria se deberia emplear cuando alguien haga algo ilegal. Y si tu tienes una tienda en España y te dedicas a copiar, fabricar y vender en España una maquina o cualquier otro producto patentado solo en USA, eso es 100% legal.

Si el inventor solo patenta en USA y no en España, el mismo esta mas o menos "diciendo" que o no le interesa el mercado español o que no lo ve muy rentable a simple vista o algo similar... Con lo cual, no veo en principio mal que otro que si que vea el tema rentable en España, se tome la "molestia" de copiar, fabricar y comercializar algo que es de "libre uso" en un pais....

Bueno, yo veo esto con frialdad y desde fuera porque mi trabajo como quiza habras adivinado no tiene que ver con tiendas de magia y si con patentes   :Lol:    Pero entiendo que tu "desde el otro lado" a lo mejor tienes una vision diferente y te toca el alma el tema este de los "plagios" (tanto si son legales como si no!)

Saludos

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Llamalo como quieras. Esta mal. Si copias algo que ha creado otro sin su permiso y sin pagarle un duro y además lucras con ello esta mal. Punto. patente o no patente.


Ser puristas me parece bien, lo que no me lo parece es intentar defender lo indefendible.

----------


## reyman

Siento no haber estado en toda esta polémica, un infarto me ha apartado unos días de aquí, pero vuelvo.
Yo solo quería saber dónde conseguir planos de grandes ilusiones en castellano (por el tema de las pulgadas a centímetros, y de algunos detalles idiomáticos) ... y sigo en el empeño pero..., Si desde los orígenes de la magia los magos hubieramos tenido que comprar los aparatdos a sus inventores la magia no habría perdurado, ni tan siquiera habría magos.
El caso es que en el hecho moral de la origami, o cualquier otro efecto mágico (todos tienen un inventor), creo que es más moral el que después de un buen espectáculo de magia donde el efecto mágico y la puesta en escena es eso, magia, la gente recuerdo como una chica ha desaparecido y atravesado su cuerpo con espadas en una pequeño cubo. Aunque de forma silenciosa, el honor al inventor de ese efecto, queda pagado. Por el contrario, un efecto olvidado en el ostracismo, o mal ensayado y con una mala puesta en escena, es un mal pago moral para el inventor.
De todas formas, sigo preguntando: ¿Alguien me puede dacir dónde conseguir planos de grandes ilusiones en castellano, fuera de las lecciones de ilusionismo de Florensa, o de los libros de magia puestos a la venta en librerias y papelerias normales?

----------


## rolando

Reyman, yo tengo unos videos de Tony Hassini donde muestra sus juegos (caja zig zag, caja espadas, etc) explica como relizarlos y hasta coge una cinta métrica y te pasa todas las medidas de cada ilusion.
Estoy seguro de que es más que suficiente (si eres manitas) para que te realices tu mismo media docena de grandes ilusiones. La serie se llama "World'S Greatest Grand Illusions" y son varios videos, yo tengo cinco aunque no sé si hay más. 

En cuanto al dilema moral en cuanto a los derechos, este señor editó unos videos y yo los hecomprado. Hasta ahí todo correcto pero... Los trucos que enseña (con los que lucra difundiendo trucos) no los ha inventado el ¿le pagará derechos a alguien?.

----------

